# Bob Ross is a fucking genius



## Remodeling Maidiac

I bought one of his DVD learn to paint deals some time back. It ended up on a shelf for awhile but after buying the needed supplies I decided to give it a go. 

I made a lot of happy accidents but more importantly that man is just what the Dr ordered for a sleepless nights. He makes a better sleeping aid than a paint teacher! Put him on and 15 minutes later.....out like a light!


----------



## TheOldSchool

His series is on Netflix now Gramps.  He was awesome.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

TheOldSchool said:


> His series is on Netflix now Gramps.  He was awesome.


Yeah right after buying his DVD I found out his shows are on YouTube. 22 seasons so far. It's like an endless bottle of sleeping pills. He's on Twitch tv all the time too.

Shame he died


----------



## Harry Dresden

Grampa Murked U said:


> I bought one of his DVD learn to paint deals some time back. It ended up on a shelf for awhile but after buying the needed supplies I decided to give it a go.
> 
> I made a lot of happy accidents but more importantly that man is just what the Dr ordered for a sleepless nights. He makes a better sleeping aid than a paint teacher! Put him on and 15 minutes later.....out like a light!


----------



## TheOldSchool

Grampa Murked U said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> His series is on Netflix now Gramps.  He was awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah right after buying his DVD I found out his shows are on YouTube. 22 seasons so far. It's like an endless bottle of sleeping pills. He's on Twitch tv all the time too.
> 
> Shame he died
Click to expand...

Yup.  A couple of the paintings from his episodes are on e-bay right now.  If I had $20,000 to spare, I'd have one hanging over my mantle right now.


----------



## MarathonMike

Bob Ross was the best. I still don't know how he could just dab paint on a canvas and in a few minutes create an awesome painting.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

TheOldSchool said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> His series is on Netflix now Gramps.  He was awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah right after buying his DVD I found out his shows are on YouTube. 22 seasons so far. It's like an endless bottle of sleeping pills. He's on Twitch tv all the time too.
> 
> Shame he died
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup.  A couple of the paintings from his episodes are on e-bay right now.  If I had $20,000 to spare, I'd have one hanging over my mantle right now.
Click to expand...

Have you tried painting along with him? It's not as hard as one would think. I have two so far. Water is my stumbling block at the moment. When I get frustrated I just turn on the games and shoot something. Stupid happy waves.


----------



## TheOldSchool

A happy little forest, by some happy little mountains:


----------



## TheOldSchool

Wouldn't you love to be in that happy little cabin?


----------



## Moonglow

Grampa Murked U said:


> I bought one of his DVD learn to paint deals some time back. It ended up on a shelf for awhile but after buying the needed supplies I decided to give it a go.
> 
> I made a lot of happy accidents but more importantly that man is just what the Dr ordered for a sleepless nights. He makes a better sleeping aid than a paint teacher! Put him on and 15 minutes later.....out like a light!


Does it come with paint by the numbers?


----------



## Moonglow

TheOldSchool said:


> Wouldn't you love to be in that happy little cabin?


During a flood......


----------



## TheOldSchool




----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

TheOldSchool said:


> A happy little forest, by some happy little mountains:


Trees look kinda pissed off tho


----------



## Moonglow




----------



## TheOldSchool

"Anybody can paint, all you need is a dream in your heart, a little practice..."
- Bob Ross


----------



## TheOldSchool

Grampa Murked U said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> A happy little forest, by some happy little mountains:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trees look kinda pissed off tho
Click to expand...


How fucking DARE you accuse Bob Ross of painting angry trees!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheOldSchool

Modern tribute to Bob Ross:


----------



## MisterBeale

TheOldSchool said:


> His series is on Netflix now Gramps.  He was awesome.


I saw that his series got five stars. . . at least on my queue.

So I went and started up an episode and went to the middle of it and showed my son what we watched in the seventies and eighties when there were only three or four channels to watch on the TV.  Still better than bowling or soaps.


I couldn't believe something so boring ranked so many stars.  I told him it was probably nostalgia.  If Mr. Rogers was available on Netflix, it would probably get five stars too.


His style is all right. . .

If you like the type of painting that comes in picture frames.


----------



## Ringel05

MisterBeale said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> His series is on Netflix now Gramps.  He was awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> I saw that his series got five stars. . . at least on my queue.
> 
> So I went and started up an episode and went to the middle of it and showed my son what we watched in the seventies and eighties when there were only three or four channels to watch on the TV.  Still better than bowling or soaps.
> 
> 
> I couldn't believe something so boring ranked so many stars.  I told him it was probably nostalgia.  If Mr. Rogers was available on Netflix, it would probably get five stars too.
> 
> 
> His style is all right. . .
> 
> If you like the type of painting that comes in picture frames.
Click to expand...

Velvet painters musta learned their craft watching Bob........


----------



## Maryland Patriot

Grampa Murked U said:


> I bought one of his DVD learn to paint deals some time back. It ended up on a shelf for awhile but after buying the needed supplies I decided to give it a go.
> 
> I made a lot of happy accidents but more importantly that man is just what the Dr ordered for a sleepless nights. He makes a better sleeping aid than a paint teacher! Put him on and 15 minutes later.....out like a light!


I think maybe Ill put a little bed over here in the tree, maybe we can make a happy little granpa live in it. I still have a few minutes left so maybe I'll grow a mountain out of grampas head. now lets blend up, just a hair and some air...
 Its your painting, you put what you want in it.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Grampa Murked U said:


> I bought one of his DVD learn to paint deals some time back. It ended up on a shelf for awhile but after buying the needed supplies I decided to give it a go.
> 
> I made a lot of happy accidents but more importantly that man is just what the Dr ordered for a sleepless nights. He makes a better sleeping aid than a paint teacher! Put him on and 15 minutes later.....out like a light!




For a while, I'd put on Bob Ross every night to go to sleep.

I've done a couple of his paintings, too. His came out a lot better than mine did.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

For the number of paintings that Bob Ross made in his life, Bob Ross originals are shockingly expensive. They sell at auctions for thousands.


----------



## Picaro

Grampa Murked U said:


> I bought one of his DVD learn to paint deals some time back. It ended up on a shelf for awhile but after buying the needed supplies I decided to give it a go.
> 
> I made a lot of happy accidents but more importantly that man is just what the Dr ordered for a sleepless nights. He makes a better sleeping aid than a paint teacher! Put him on and 15 minutes later.....out like a light!



Indeed he is. I bought his books and DVD's for my first child, and it passed down to my second and third. They all benefitted from his excellent teaching style a lot.


----------



## Picaro

theDoctorisIn said:


> For the number of paintings that Bob Ross made in his life, Bob Ross originals are shockingly expensive. They sell at auctions for thousands.



They should be. He was extremely anal, contrary to the image he projects on his PBS shows; he made several copies of what he was going to paint on his shows beforehand, and his own works show that quirk.


----------

